# Stillen lip fitment



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
This is the lip in question:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12844

Now,
That is on a 98 stle front bumper with the driving light holes. My question is will that fit the 97 style bumper which is on my car. Which doesn't have the holes and a different 'mouth'. You can see the differences in bumper in the aftermarket parts thread in B14 or in my thread in the members rides or my site.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Seth,
I dont think that will fit on a 97 style bumper. Im not sure, but I think that the 97 bumper curves in, and the 98 bumper just points down. But Im not positive on that.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.importpartsplus.com/?site=member.php3&member_id=2&image=3

Here's a pic of the lip on my style. It doesn't look like it'll fit.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is how I thought it would fit. When I buy my new bumper im gonna get a 98 version. It should fit without any mods. Did you have a 98 bumper on your car when you got it?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How about a 99 bumper?
The sentra 99 come with a different bumper.It have the holes for the fog lights but is different


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

A pic of the front of my car


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The 99 definately won't fit. Your best bet there is a new front completely.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It WILL fit the 97 bumper with modification. William from importpartsplus did it before....I was going to do it too, but didn't have the $$$, plus its winter now. check out importdisplay.com http://www.importpartsplus.com/?site=member.php3&member_id=2


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How much is the Stillen lip? I was looking on their site and couldnt find it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, I didn't think the lip would look good on the 97 bumper, but that 97 above looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm,
What does 'modification' mean?
(I dont mean literally for those with the websters).

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure of exactly what he had to do, but contact him on AIM at importpartsplus and ask him. He's on pretty often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

The Stillen lip fit on my car virtually out of the box.. I did have to coax it a bit on the corners with a heat gun to fit tight to the bumper. (i've still got a slight problem on the left corner I need to fix) but for the most part, it's all sticky tape and screws. I found a way to screw through the lip up into the bumper which REALLY sucked it up tight.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HEY!
You got the stealth front with dark wheels and a chrome lip. Thats right in the direction that I am going with my car!
Well you got there first, and mine is a little different. I have stealth side markers on top of the signalls, no fin in back, and body matched mirrors. Plus I may keep the chrome on the windows and the OEM grille I'm going to keep as well.
Those wheels are supposed to be light no? (Tenzo R)

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Seth,
Eh, the tenzo's aren't the lightest in the world, but they're not too bad either. I havent' weighed these perticular wheels. I had a Civic in the shop the other day with some Motegis which were HEAVY, dunno how the thing moved 

I may paint my mirrors/side moldings. I haven't decided yet, will probably wait to do that at the same time I do side skirts / rear bumper. That will be a while down the road yet, if at all.. There's a 350Z sitting at the dealership that needs a good home


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure was here or in other forum but I saw a sentra 1999 with the stillen lip.
I really like it.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Same here JayL1967, but I'm not exactly sure if it fits on a '98 200sx though......does it?


----------

